# Windows sur macBook air 11.6



## AppleSpirit (5 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Windows 10 sur mon MacBook air 11.6 mais par erreur j'ai dernièrement désinstallé un logiciel qui s'appelait Apple update ou quelque chose comme ça.

Y a-t-il un risque que mon boot camp ne soit plus mis à jour et/ou que mes drivers ne soient plus mis à jour ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Avril 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai installé Windows 10 sur mon MacBook air 11.6 mais par erreur j'ai dernièrement désinstallé un logiciel qui s'appelait Apple update ou quelque chose comme ça.
> 
> ...



Personne ne peut me répondre ? En gros, comment est-ce que je m'assure que bootcamp est à jour et qu'il n'y a pas de mises à jour disponibles ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Mai 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Personne ne peut me répondre ? En gros, comment est-ce que je m'assure que bootcamp est à jour et qu'il n'y a pas de mises à jour disponibles ?



Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> j'ai dernièrement désinstallé un logiciel qui s'appelait Apple update ou quelque chose comme ça.


Le nom exact est Apple Software Update.


AppleSpirit a dit:


> Y a-t-il un risque que mon boot camp ne soit plus mis à jour et/ou que mes drivers ne soient plus mis à jour ?


Aucun rapport avec Boot Camp, les MAJ de Windows passeront obligatoirement par Paramètres/Mise à jour et sécurité/Windows Update.

Assistant Boot Camp est un logiciel faisant partie intégrante d'OS X, si MAJ il y a, ce sera sous OS X, jamais sous Windows.

Apple Software Update ne sert que pour les MAJ des produits Apple, genre iTunes, Safari qui n'est plus développé et suivi, QuickTime qui vient aussi d'être abandonné sous Windows, donc pas d'affolement. Si tu as iTunes d'installé sous Windows, tu le lances  et tu fais une réparation qui se chargera de le retélécharger. A mon avis, ce n'est pas une grosse perte surtout sous Windows.


----------



## AppleSpirit (5 Mai 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Le nom exact est Apple Software Update.
> 
> Aucun rapport avec Boot Camp, les MAJ de Windows passeront obligatoirement par Paramètres/Mise à jour et sécurité/Windows Update.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre. J'y vois un peu plus clair maintenant. Et les drivers se mettent à jour via bootcamp ou via windows update ?


----------



## Locke (6 Mai 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> via windows update ?


Réfléchis un peu, Assistant Boot Camp est un utilitaire pour préparer une partition Windows ainsi que le boot EFI. Donc, il te reste quoi pour faire les MAJ ? Bien entendu ce que j'ai mentionné, c'est-à-dire sous Windows *Paramètres/Mise à jour et sécurité/Windows Update* et *Gestionnaire de périphériques* pour les drivers.


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Mai 2016)

mais il me semble que parfois les drivers se mettent à jour également via Windows update directement, ou je me trompe ?


----------



## Locke (11 Mai 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> mais il me semble que parfois les drivers se mettent à jour également via Windows update directement, ou je me trompe ?


Tout à fait, mais c'est un peu comme sous OS X, il faut parfois forcer un peu la main, donc sous Windows utiliser le Gestionnaire de périphériques.


----------

